# '07 Diesel One Ton can't plow



## Rich53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I went to Maine and talked with a number of plow dealers at the Fryburg Fair. All of them said my one ton Dodge diesel with full size bed could not accept a plow because of weight ratings. I can hardly believe this. Any help out there that will maintain my waranty?


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

all your load capacity is in the rear of that truck,
you could put a snowbear on it, LOL but you would get laught at.
Is the Snoway 26 still to heavy for that?
I just bought a Hiniker 700 and it seems damn heavy for a light duty plow


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

yup with that setup your front is maxed out on weight. get a pull plow is your only option.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

????????????????????

Try Snoway, any of these plows are acceptable

http://www.snoway.com/snowplow-applications.cfm?id=225


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you check with a Fisher dealer?

Edit: Which engine do you have in it? 5.9 or 6.7 Diesel? The 6.7D doesnt give you many options, but according to Fisher's ematch you can still put a few plows on it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fishers Quick Match says go for it. So I'd bet they all have something.

Did you/dealer add something to this truck? Winch, under-hood air compressor, anything?


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Guys:

I've been barking about this for years. I would love to buy a CTD Dodge, but every dealer I visit shuts down the bumper to bumper warranty as soon as I mention that I'll be plowing with it.

Of course, I appreciate their honesty, but I don't know why Ford doesn't have a problem with it. However, they did say that as long as I brought the truck to their dealership for service, they would honor the warranty anyways. But I don't know if I trust that line of thinking.

BTW, this was a quad cab shortbed that I was looking at. Bummer.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, I don't get it. I just went to the dodge site and built a quad cab and reg. cab 4x4 diesel and it allowed me to select the plow prep package.

If they allow the plow prep package, why on earth would they not honor the warranty?

My brain is melted.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Any warranty is only as good as the dealer.

I think dodge uses plow prep like an insurance policy. It's only a $80 upgrade but multiply that by 5000 trucks that's a lot of trannies.

I put plows on everything and have not had warranty problems. I do however buy local and from the dealership i plan on having service the vehicle. I choose the dealership based on their reputation and my experiences if any, you can get the same price from any of them if you do your homework.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol tell them to shove it and put a plow on. I cant believe that a 1 ton diesel cant plow. That's the best setup for plowing imo.not one problem with mine yet. I know alot of people and people on this site that do it also. Heres my truck. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42164


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

For what it's worth, I have used Dodge 1 tons since 1998 with no one telling me my warranty is null and void because I've got a plow installed.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, you cant expect much for $51,000  .

I just looked at a new dually and walked away when I saw the sticker. $51,400 and it didnt even have leather or the other fun stuff... f-that


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Most of the reason is legality. Lets say you have a Quad Cab. That truck hold 6 passengers, so the weight of those passengers that would be carried by the front axle, plus the engine and a plow would put you over the GAWR, potentially resulting in a hefty fine from the DOT.

No one plows with 5 other people in the truck, so that weight can really be subtracted, figure that saves you around 900# if you use an average weight of 180#/person.....


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

NBI Lawn;416878 said:


> Hey, you cant expect much for $51,000  .
> 
> I just looked at a new dually and walked away when I saw the sticker. $51,400 and it didnt even have leather or the other fun stuff... f-that


Go back and talk to the dealer i have a friend in the turf buis. that just bought 3cab&chassis and 2 megacab all 4X4 deisel almost loaded and give $29,000 for the cab&chassis and the mega cab's was in the mid $30,000's i believe but i can check


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

JohnnyU;416936 said:


> Most of the reason is legality. Lets say you have a Quad Cab. That truck hold 6 passengers, so the weight of those passengers that would be carried by the front axle, plus the engine and a plow would put you over the GAWR, potentially resulting in a hefty fine from the DOT.
> 
> No one plows with 5 other people in the truck, so that weight can really be subtracted, figure that saves you around 900# if you use an average weight of 180#/person.....


This is the exact reason they say you're overweight.

The dealer that I deal with used to give me crap until we threatened lawsuit. Now I'm first to the front of the line, even with the plow on the truck when I pull into the service bay.

Again, it's taken 2-3-6-8 years to get to this position, and I'm sure they jerk other guys around, but they're out to make money for the company, not to be their friends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

NBI Lawn;416878 said:


> Hey, you cant expect much for $51,000  .
> 
> I just looked at a new dually and walked away when I saw the sticker. $51,400 and it didnt even have leather or the other fun stuff... f-that


NBI - if you're really serious about dealing on a new truck, let me know.

I've got some pretty good connections at Denny Hecker dealerships, either Roseville or Forest Lake especially.

I've bought trucks for $30,000 that have listed for $45,000, but it's all about timing as well.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;416992 said:


> NBI - if you're really serious about dealing on a new truck, let me know.
> 
> I've got some pretty good connections at Denny Hecker dealerships, either Roseville or Forest Lake especially.
> 
> I've bought trucks for $30,000 that have listed for $45,000, but it's all about timing as well.


Thanks, are you a dealer?

I ended up getting my 06' for $31,600  . It had a sticker of $44,???. I know they will deal but a truck that starts in the 50's :crying: is unreal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

NBI Lawn;417139 said:


> Thanks, are you a dealer?
> 
> I ended up getting my 06' for $31,600  . It had a sticker of $44,???. I know they will deal but a truck that starts in the 50's :crying: is unreal


No, not a dealer, but I HAVE stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.... 

Actually, I do work for the new car managers, couple salesman, done work for the dealership...... yada yada yada....


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

I hate all that legality stuff. Its a friggin one ton, put a plow on it. Noone calls up their buddies "hey, wannt sit in my truck cramped for 15 hours while we go back and forth in parking lots?

STUPID!!!!


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

The Boss web site doesn't give you a plow option for a quad cab 1 ton Dodge with the ctd.
So even the dealership will back the truck, Boss won't put a plow on it!?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Neither my dealership or Boss dealer had the slightest problem with a V plow on my truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

fms;417509 said:


> The Boss web site doesn't give you a plow option for a quad cab 1 ton Dodge with the ctd.
> So even the dealership will back the truck, Boss won't put a plow on it!?


Yes they will, they just don't recommend it for legal reason's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I would say to the dealer "do you know another dealer that would like to sell me a truck because my money wants to buy one"

just like they dont recommend "tuner chips" 

Some dealers bug me... its like they expect you to buy a work truck - park it and look at it then trade it into them in a year so they can rape you on a new one again.

How about asking them what kind of truck plows there lot, cause around here you wouldnt see a ford plowing a dodge lot, recomended or not.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

fms;417509 said:


> The Boss web site doesn't give you a plow option for a quad cab 1 ton Dodge with the ctd.
> So even the dealership will back the truck, Boss won't put a plow on it!?


You can put many Boss plows on this truck unless there is something you're not listing. the short bed single rear wheel CTD. They won't do the crew cab long bed single or duel.

Though I notice that they don't list anything but the 5.9 ctd which has gone away.

You, Dodge nor Boss can write a contract that is contradictory to the law. Dodge will sell you the truck with snowplow prep but set a limit on the weight (my 01 360 gasser was limited to 653 lbs according to the owners manual.) Boss can't recommend that you install a plow that will raise the truck's front axle weight beyond the federal limits (62% of vehicles gross weight rating.)

Dodge is legally restricted from assisting you to break the law. They must deny warranty claims for vehicles that have been modified to exceed these weight restrictions or be seen as being compliant, and therefore liable. They can not offer warranty on plows on any vehicle lacking the excess front axle capacity. Technically if they state on the window sticker "warranty void if snowplow added to the vehicle" they can void all warranty, not just plow related. Example Reg cab Dodge Power Wagon, the factory winch uses all excess capacity so they (dodge) can not warranty this vehicle if a plow is installed. To do so would be in direct violation of federal statue.

Boss can not advise you to install a plow that installation of will make your front axle weight exceed federal limits. To do so would make them party to violation of federal statue, etc...

In short you can do whatever you want. The dealer can provide the level of service he wants to, his decision to overlook the plow or not. Boss nor Dodge will not advise you to do anything contradictory to federal law. The plow installer will probably follow Bosses recommendations just to cover his own butt.

It's a case of the Government protecting us from ourselves.

My opinion on all this, read my signature!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

basher;417852 said:


> You can put many Boss plows on this truck unless there is something you're not listing. the short bed single rear wheel CTD. They won't do the crew cab long bed single or duel.
> 
> Though I notice that they don't list anything but the 5.9 ctd which has gone away.
> 
> ...


Just had my 05 Quad Cab Short Bed Cummins truck in for front U-joints. I run a Blizzard 810. The truck has plow prep. I'm pretty sure I am over my front axle rating  , but like said previously I am teetering on the actual front axle weight limit with just me in the truck.
They charged me $100 clams (standard warranty fee) and did the right side too, even though it was not bad yet. 
No one mentioned anything about denying the warranty.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

T-MAN;417904 said:


> Just had my 05 Quad Cab Short Bed Cummins truck in for front U-joints. I run a Blizzard 810. The truck has plow prep. I'm pretty sure I am over my front axle rating  , but like said previously I am teetering on the actual front axle weight limit with just me in the truck.
> They charged me $100 clams (standard warranty fee) and did the right side too, even though it was not bad yet.
> No one mentioned anything about denying the warranty.


Of course not, you're not being rude, they want to retain a customer, the factory's paying the bill, there's no obvious signs of abuse.

Most of the warranty disclaimers are legalese, CYA material. Be reasonable and so will your dealer.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah but, when you're paying $35-40k for a new truck, you can't afford to have a dealer be "unreasonable" on a normal warranty claim because you use your truck to plow. 

That's a leap of faith alot of people aren't willing to take. I'd consider a Dodge, because I'm a fan of the CTD, but until they get the courage to back their product (like Ford) alot of people aren't going to gamble that kind of money.

Before I get tackled, I'm not flaming Dodge. Like I said, they are a great truck maker. I just hate the attorney's that get involved.


----------



## NSRoadEng (Nov 2, 2007)

When I bought my 06 3500 I was also very surprised to find out that the front end wont take a decent size plow. The Boss 8' Power V is just barely over the front weight rating. The Dodge dealer had no problem with me installing the plow and the Boss dealer installed. The CTB has absolutely no problem pushing but the truck does noticably lower when the plow is up. I am going to add Timbrens this year just cus they are cheap and easy to install.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

When you bring your truck in for warranty work how would the dealer even know what size plow you have. It's not like you're taking it to the dealer with the plow on. For all they know is it can be a 7'6 standard duty plow or a 10' V.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

It doesn't matter what size plow you have. As soon as they see the undercarriage, they can void your warranty. That's what I think is so lame.

I spoke and e-mailed about 5 different dealerships, and each said that Dodge will not warranty any work they do on a truck w/ the Diesel if it's used to plow. However, each also said that they would honor the warranty regardless of the plow, as long as I bring it to them when I need work done.

Like I said before, I appreciate that consideration, but I can't justify the cost of a new truck if I'm only getting a verbal "we promise" when it comes to warranty work.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

A dealer would be stupid to turn you down for warranty work. They want to keep you coming back and hope that you'll buy another truck from them. I've never, once had a problem with having a plow on my truck, even when I was plowing with a 1500. All they said is they really dont recommend plowing with it.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sweetpete;426561 said:


> It doesn't matter what size plow you have. As soon as they see the undercarriage, they can void your warranty. That's what I think is so lame.
> 
> I spoke and e-mailed about 5 different dealerships, and each said that Dodge will not warranty any work they do on a truck w/ the Diesel if it's used to plow. However, each also said that they would honor the warranty regardless of the plow, as long as I bring it to them when I need work done.
> 
> Like I said before, I appreciate that consideration, but I can't justify the cost of a new truck if I'm only getting a verbal "we promise" when it comes to warranty work.


My Diesel has PLOW PREP on the invoice, would that be a conflict of interest ? I dont think EVERY plow manufacture would have Dodge Diesels in there Quick Match systems if Chrysler wouldnt Warranty the trucks. Lets see the "In writing Warranty disclaimer" that forbids snow plowing with a diesel truck. If you have PLOW PREP your good to go, just Like Ford or GM.
Someone is BSing someone here. 
As far as FORD not denying waranty work you must live in a cave, they deny as much or more then Dodge.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't think warranty is an issue as far as dealers are concerned. If you research it could be that there a very specific limits as to how much a plow could weigh. Could be the diesel with a plow exceeds the 62% of the Fgawr and it's a legal not engineering issue (reg cab Power Wagon an example of this.

I have one customer thats been running them from day one 94. Still has his first one, an maybe 10 more all set up with blades, plus a couple he just bought. He's never had a warranty problem stemming from the plows.

IMO your not going to have anymore issues with the Dodge then anything else.

Do what you're most comfortable with


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I was told that I can't put I plow on my truck because its a crew cab & doesn't have plow prep so it will viod warranty. (Doesn't matter to me though, the truck is to looooong to plow with anyway.)


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

T-MAN;427734 said:


> My Diesel has PLOW PREP on the invoice, would that be a conflict of interest ? I dont think EVERY plow manufacture would have Dodge Diesels in there Quick Match systems if Chrysler wouldnt Warranty the trucks. Lets see the "In writing Warranty disclaimer" that forbids snow plowing with a diesel truck. If you have PLOW PREP your good to go, just Like Ford or GM.
> Someone is BSing someone here.
> As far as FORD not denying waranty work you must live in a cave, they deny as much or more then Dodge.


First of all, is your truck a quad cab or reg cab? The trucks I was interested in were all quad cabs. I have 2 kids, so a reg cab wouldn't work. So, maybe you can get the plow package w/ reg cab diesel. I don't know.

As far as the BSing goes, that may be true. But it's not me. If you want the names and numbers of the dealerships I've spoken with, I'll be happy to give them to you. One of them is Dave Smith Motors in Washington State (I think) They're a HUGE volume dealer and the salesman there (Dane Widner?) even called Dodge's district rep regarding the issue.

Dane told me that the rep told him that the plowing would void the warranty.(Which is the same thing I'm hearing here in Ohio, Strongsville Dodge, Klaben Dodge, Spitzer Dodge and Junction Auto) So again, I'm back to square one.

Lastly, as far as Ford denying warranty work, that also may be true. But at least they don't VOID the warranty if you throw a plow on your diesel truck. That includes the crewcab with a long bed.

Any manufacturer should deny warranty work when they have proof that you caused the problems. But to void a warranty for doing exactly what that truck was built for is nuts. And just to be clear, I'd love a CTD Dodge to push with. I'm not flaming anyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sweetpete;427857 said:


> First of all, is your truck a quad cab or reg cab? The trucks I was interested in were all quad cabs. I have 2 kids, so a reg cab wouldn't work. So, maybe you can get the plow package w/ reg cab diesel. I don't know.
> 
> As far as the BSing goes, that may be true. But it's not me. If you want the names and numbers of the dealerships I've spoken with, I'll be happy to give them to you. One of them is Dave Smith Motors in Washington State (I think) They're a HUGE volume dealer and the salesman there (Dane Widner?) even called Dodge's district rep regarding the issue.
> 
> ...


Buy your truck, put a plow on it, if the dealer gives you crap about having a plow, tow it to Forest Lake Dodge about 5 miles from me. They'll fix it, overnight parts, whatever you need.

I tore out a front left u-joint two years ago on my '05 Dodge 2500 CTD Crew Cab. At first they were going to make me wait for 6 days to get the part. I said sure, whatever, at the time there was no snow in the forecast. The next day the weather was saying snow in 2 days, so I went in. They put up a little stink, so I asked to talk with the service manager and service tech in an office.

They agreed and we had a "discussion". I explained to them how I'd bought 10 vehicles form that dealership since '94. I explained to them that everyone in the dealership knows that my trucks are used for plowing snow and lawn care, that they either have a trailer on the back, or a plow on the front. I explained to the dealer how when I trade at 80k miles, the sales manager deals with me in person. If they want to screw all that up, that we can have a discussion with the general manager of the dealership as well.

They ended up overnighting a whole axle shaft / u-joint assembly from a dealer 2 hours away. I even volunteered to go get it, since my wife's sister lives where it was coming from, but they said no, that's fine.

I then purchased my (2) CTD Crew Cab 2500's from the same dealer Sept. 06. Both had been back to the dealer multiple times getting the computers re-flashed in the first 5k miles, the dealer itself swapped out my plow brackets / wiring from the old trucks onto the new, it was all part of the trade that I'd made.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

did the truck come with a plow prep package if so put a western 8.5 proplus and stop cryin


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22;427865 said:


> Buy your truck, put a plow on it, if the dealer gives you crap about having a plow, tow it to Forest Lake Dodge about 5 miles from me. They'll fix it, overnight parts, whatever you need. .


I appreciate the thought, but you live in MINNESOTA!!! I don't think I could afford the tow to have the truck worked on there just for a warranty issue? LOL...but I love it.payup


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can put a plow a on a Long bed, crew cab diesel. But how much do you want to spend. If you buy the Chasis Cab they will take a plow and not void warranty. But they are pricey and you will have to get a bed

Oh yeah and as other posts have stated. Find the right dealer in your area. Where I live Dodge dealers are closing up so fast it easier to find a virgin to marry than find a Dodge dealer.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I was told by the Western dealer that my 8ft Western Pro plow was too much for my 2500HD w/Duramax. The Chevy dealer had no problem installing it when I bought it though. I see the reasoning why they wont like others said it will be more than the manufacturers rateing on the axle. Put some timbrens in to help support the weight. Here is from experience with a plow that was more than the truck was supposed to handle, I never had an issue with it.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

There is a lot of misdirection on the part of dealers, they cannot legally void the warranty on your entire truck because of a plow. If your power windows stop working how is that related to a plow, it's not and should be fixed under warranty. Also as mentioned above as long as you keep it under the front axle weight rating just because you don't have the plow prep doesn't mean warranty work should be denied. If they really want to bust your balls take it to a scale and prove it's under the weight rating.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

festerw;429227 said:


> There is a lot of misdirection on the part of dealers, they cannot legally void the warranty on your entire truck because of a plow. If your power windows stop working how is that related to a plow, it's not and should be fixed under warranty. Also as mentioned above as long as you keep it under the front axle weight rating just because you don't have the plow prep doesn't mean warranty work should be denied. If they really want to bust your balls take it to a scale and prove it's under the weight rating.


 True to a point it is a gray area and depends on your relationship with the dealer too. They can void the warranty or part of it if you are plowing for money, IE; commercially.
Chances are if you say that you only plow your own drive and do not have your truck lettered you'll probably have no questions asked.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I would think you have a warranty if a truck said "Snowplow Prep Package" on the window sticker and they charged you money for it. It might take paying the bill on a credit card to put the truck back in service calling the arbrtration board then refuting the charge the minute the bill comes in. 
I've never had a problem with warranty and never owned a truck that didn't have a plow on it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I put a 8' Minute Mount on my 2004 Ram 2500 diesel. These trucks can plow just fine. It already has the heavier springs, dual batteries and should have a stronger alternator. It will only be me in the truck when plowing, not 6 people! I will also put a crap load of weight behind the rear axle. The plow won't be on unless I'm plowing. You aren't carrying it around year round with 6 people in the truck at all times. Dodge just adds everything up and then it's overwieght according to them. Put a plow on it and go make some payup


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think most of you have gone a stray from the orginal posters post, He wants to put a plow on a Qad cab LONG bed, Yes if you have a short bed your truck could easily have the plow prep package. I personally own the 04 cummins 3500 quad cab SB and had the plow prep package on it.


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

On the window sticker of the CTD's it states that you can't plow with the truck.

Zack


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

BigDave12768;428942 said:


> You can put a plow a on a Long bed, crew cab diesel. But how much do you want to spend. If you buy the Chasis Cab they will take a plow and not void warranty. But they are pricey and you will have to get a bed
> 
> Oh yeah and as other posts have stated. Find the right dealer in your area. Where I live Dodge dealers are closing up so fast it easier to find a virgin to marry than find a Dodge dealer.


Why are they closing?

Zack


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

just bc they sell u a plow prep dosent mean you can put any plow you want on it. they may say you can put a plow on it just have to get a mickey mouse 6.5' one.

true the warranty thing gets harry but have them put it on letter head in writing. they have to prove that a certian item caused the prob. no you may have to fight them and that would bet very $$$.

are the rear springs the only diff between a 3/4 and 1 ton?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Zack1978;449987 said:


> On the window sticker of the CTD's it states that you can't plow with the truck.
> 
> Zack


Where exactly does it say that? I never saw that on my window sticker


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

DaySpring Services;450126 said:


> Where exactly does it say that? I never saw that on my window sticker


Well on the 07 2500's with the CTD, it stated that plowing is not recc with this truck. I think it was in a lower corner of the window sticker.

Zack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a follow up again.

Last storm, Tuesday into early Wed. am,, about 6:30 am I lost the low beams on the truck.

I tried unhooking the plow harness to make sure it wasn't just the plow tripping a relay or something, and with the harness unhooked, the low beams on the truck would flash 5 times, and then turn off completely again.

Sooooo... I took the truck to the dealer, with the 8.2 V-plow on ('06 CTD Crew Cab SB) but I did not pull into the service bay. I walked in, told them what was going on. They could see my truck sitting in front of the doors, what plow, everything. 

They said back up, find a spot that's been cleared in the back, drop the plow off and bring it back in. They'd move me to the front since they know I'm still trying to get plowing done.

I was already done, but I wasn't going to tell them that. Took an hour, they had to replace a module that Dodge has now instead of fuses for the light system.

Anyways, the whole time I was waiting, different salesmen / service manager guy / service techs were asking me how plowing was, whether I was happy that we finally got snow, how business was, yada yada yada.

An hour later, sign the slip for warranty work, and hook the plow back up, and head home.

Again, you have to find a dealer that's willing to work with you.


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22;450272 said:


> Just a follow up again.
> 
> Last storm, Tuesday into early Wed. am,, about 6:30 am I lost the low beams on the truck.
> 
> ...


That's good service for sure! HOwever I guess if they wanted to fawk you they could have?

Zack


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Zack1978;449993 said:


> Why are they closing?
> 
> Zack


Yeah again why are they closing?

Zack


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

This is a really interesting thread. I just wish I could get a link to something CONCRETE from Dodge / Chrysler regarding: warranty work related to plowing w/ a CTD.

Either way, I just need that peace of mind before setting down $35-40k on a new truck.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

like said earlier DC isnt going to tell you that putting a plow on voids your warranty. they will have to wait untill something happens and then figure out if the plow caused the problem. some dealers may be faster to say of yes it was bc of the plow than others. but remember even if the dealer starts to give you crap, make them give it to you in writing and then consult with DC/Dodge your self. i have seen it work. dealer said no, talked to DC/Dodge and it goe covered under warrnaty. sooooo good luck and i feel your situation.;


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

TEX;450578 said:


> like said earlier DC isnt going to tell you that putting a plow on voids your warranty. they will have to wait untill something happens and then figure out if the plow caused the problem. some dealers may be faster to say of yes it was bc of the plow than others. but remember even if the dealer starts to give you crap, make them give it to you in writing and then consult with DC/Dodge your self. i have seen it work. dealer said no, talked to DC/Dodge and it goe covered under warrnaty. sooooo good luck and i feel your situation.;


correct....but....

It does mention using it for a business or commercial use will void the warranty or part of it.

I had a tranny replaced under warranty.
i I*****ed when they wanted to install a used one with 35k on it.

The dealer said that i should be careful about picking my battles as I'm plowing for money and that they could deny my claim.

So, I made a call to DC and the attorney generals office and told them what happened..

The next call I get is from my dealer and they tell me that they will be installing a new factory fresh tranny..


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

My dodge has always been covered under warranty with the plow on.

They just did the tranny with 8000kms left on the warranty. I highly reccomend paying for the full service warranty as they will treat you better.

They do ball joints every year for 3 years too

That said I'm never going to buy another Dodge, but that's another thread


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ballast , Ballast And More Ballast


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

92XT;450736 said:


> Ballast , Ballast And More Ballast


what does that have to do with what we are discussing
You have to wonder about the guys that turn off the pm function then post off the wall stuff like this guy does all over the board.(troll?)
in his profile it says not to call 911? also...

back to the topic at hand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnoFarmer;450817 said:


> what does that have to do with what we are discussing
> You have to wonder about the guys that turn off the pm function then post off the wall stuff like this guy does all over the board.(troll?)
> in his profile it says not to call 911? also...
> 
> back to the topic at hand


I WAS going to mention that... what does ballast have to do with my low beams no longer working?? But.... I figured people can take what they want from other's posts.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i think he ment about the ball joint post before that.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

oh i looked on my window sticker and it says something about not having the plow prep pkg. see dealer for details. thats on a 06 CTD


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ok i looked at my window sticker for my 2007 2500 quad cab short bed 5.9 diesel auto, with the plow prep package. and no where does it say i can't plow snow. It says this on the sticker
(this vehicle factory equipped for heavy duty snowplow installation) i don't know about a 3500 but a 2500 cummins quad cab short bed can be equiped with a plow and does not cause warranty problems. Even the owners manual has techniques for plowing snow. I think this warranty voiding is a bunch of b.s. If its got the plow prep your good to go!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sno commander;461457 said:


> ok i looked at my window sticker for my 2007 2500 quad cab short bed 5.9 diesel auto, with the plow prep package. and no where does it say i can't plow snow. It says this on the sticker
> (this vehicle factory equipped for heavy duty snowplow installation) i don't know about a 3500 but a 2500 cummins quad cab short bed can be equiped with a plow and does not cause warranty problems. Even the owners manual has techniques for plowing snow. I think this warranty voiding is a bunch of b.s. If its got the plow prep your good to go!


Read the warranty.... not the window or door jam sticker
If you use it for your own drive it's ok, if you use it to plow commercially (for money) it (can) void the warranty.
even if it has the plow prep group.

Yes there a few pages in my book too showing you how to plow.
It is poor to O.k. info at best.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

well i called my dealer today and they said i was good to go. He said long as i got my plow prep package im good to go,no questions asked. So maybe this is just a dealer thing where some will work on them and some won't.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thats all bull my cousin has a crew with a 8ft ultra mount and a diesel


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Whats up guys,

I've got a 99 Dodge Dually 5.9L Diesel I use to tow some toys and to carry my tools and my arse too and from the job site. I want to start plowing with it either this season or the next. Ive also been wondering why BOSS and Western didn't list a plow for my vehicle and ended up here.

After reading this entire post, it seems this is because of D.O.T. legal B.S. and has nothing to do with the front end component capacities and/or durability.

So I should feel comfortable slapping on a BOSS Super Duty XT or Power-V to my dually...Right?

Thanks,

-Mike


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The big three all have their yes plow no plow models based on axle ratings, gvw, suspension, etc. I just purchased an 08 chevy 3500 HD allison/duramax regular cab, long bed. GM does not recommend plowing with the diesel in any other model. They claim the motor/tranny,plow weight is too much load for the front axle in the large cab models, in fact they will not plow prep them!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

they recommend it that not plow with it put a 8ft meyers on or get a gasser


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

*Fyi*

Found info about warrenty info on the blizzard web site.. I dont know how to link it to this post.. I'll just give directions 

Click the blizzard symbol at the top of the page and then click on FAQS on the top of the home page..

L8R


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone keeping up on this thread. I'm curious if you guys saw the other one here about the poor guys axle snapping and the warranty being voided because he was plowing with a CTD.

Totally bogus.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats what happens when you go with Dodge. J/k Why don't you buy it and install some Timbrens or a suspension kit and put the plow on your self? There are guys on here with v plows on Chevy/ Gmc 3/4 ton diesels. The websites say the biggest plow you can put on that truck is a 7'6" straight blade.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

*Programmers Vs. Warranty*

wrong thread


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

From what I am hearing are you people telling me that even the new Dodge 5500 should not have a plow or is that a totally different subject.Also heard that 5500's overheat with plows on.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

this is all bull i know lots of people with 1 tons and 550s with plows no problems


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have not read the whole post. But the issue with 3500's not plowing is if they are Duallys or not. If they have they have a long bed and quad cab. And if they have a ctd. CTD long bed Dually = no plow


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.sterlingtrucks.com/_Assets/Pdfs/BulletBrochure.pdf

Its funny because the Sterling Bullet which is basically a Ram 550 thats supposedly even beefier... but its funny cause its snow prep package says it can handle upto 1000#s over the front axle for a plow ?!?!


----------



## TBittner (Nov 26, 2008)

my buddy has a 05 3500 quad cab long bed single rear wheel with a meyers 7.5' plow


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

She aint purdy but shes pushy ! 97 CTD 8.5 western pro


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

put a plow on it had one on my truck since new. Looked at meyer diamond website and they list plows for 3/4 ton and up best plow trucks ever


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

my uncle had to get the extended cab on his dmax b.c they wouldnt put the plow prep package on it...


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

SnoFarmer;461501 said:


> Read the warranty.... not the window or door jam sticker
> If you use it for your own drive it's ok, if you use it to plow commercially (for money) it (can) void the warranty.
> even if it has the plow prep group.
> 
> ...


Did you also notice that Dodge wants you to only drive under 40MPH when you plow is installed.
That way they don't have to address their small radiators in their HEAVY DUTY TRUCKS


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

croq;727536 said:


> Did you also notice that Dodge wants you to only drive under 40MPH when you plow is installed.
> That way they don't have to address their small radiators in their HEAVY DUTY TRUCKS


There was a sticker on my plow that said the same thing. I can drive my truck 70 to 75 with my plow on


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Zack1978;449987 said:


> On the window sticker of the CTD's it states that you can't plow with the truck.
> 
> Zack


Absolutely untrue!!! and not recomended is way different than cant


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

O when I had A Western dealer install my 8.5 western pro on my CTD long wheel base basically A crew cab with 8 foot dump body on my 97 is all they said was meaning Western's rep and the plow dealer they would rather me(recomend) put the pro on instead of the pro plus (save on weight). I know I have no warranty but if both Western and the local shop recomend it you can guess its safe. The plow shop has been around for years and they have other location around the state. I'm guessing the difference is cab chassis but when I buy front end parts the local parts store runs it as a 3500 CTD DRW


----------

